# Nötige Buchsen-Maße für DT Swiss 210 am 2001er Slayer?



## Kai-Christoph (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

aus Ermangelung eines gescheiten Meßschiebers, hoffe ich mal einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen: Ich möchte statt meines alten Fox Vanilla R einen DT Swiss 210 Dämpfer einbauen, den ich von einem Freund abgestaubt habe. 

Natürlich passen die vorhandenen Buchsen nicht in den Slayer...

Was muss da ran?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

lg

KC


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. September 2006)

Müssten 22,2 mm x M6 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai-Christoph (5. September 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Müssten 22,2 mm x M6 sein.



Ich liebe präzise Angaben...  

Bei Euro 12, für die Buchsen wüsste ich das schon gerne genau...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (11. September 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Müssten 22,2 mm x M6 sein.




Was ist daran nicht präzise?  

Ansonsten die Maße vom alten Dämpfer ausmessen (lassen).


----------

